# Leg Hair



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Gonna take the plunge and finally get rid of that unwanted leg hair, any ideas for getting rid of it, was going to shave it off with an electric razor like a barbers one and then veet the rest, was interested to see what everyone else does.

Thanks


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Whay do you want to shave your legs?


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

You gonna wear high heels and a skirt to finish off the look?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

My missus wants me to do this but it's not like you do it once and thats that.

You gotta do it ALL THE TIME or have cactus legs :laugh:

FK that


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

I got legs like captain caveman, hairy as fcuk, not sure if I'd be willing to shave em tbh, you do yours and let us know.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Why would you want to?


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't think I could shave my legs... I already feel gay enough for using the sunbeds haha.


----------



## Big Kris (Aug 25, 2009)

scott.taylor said:


> I don't think I could shave my legs... I already feel gay enough for using the sunbeds haha.


You wanna try turning them on then next time as you dont look brown in your avi


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Good luck with this! you do realise you will have to do it like once a week at least! Not worth it in my eyes.

I shave my chest once a week thats enough for me lol


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Fxck that, how come you wanna shave them anyway? If I did that my mates would rip the **** into me forever


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

ki3rz said:


> Fxck that, how come you wanna shave them anyway? If I did that my mates would rip the **** into me forever


Im the same mate haha would never live that down if I done that. Face chest and back is acceptable legs or arms is gay lol


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

Veet them the first time, then use a bodyhair shaver/clipper or a ladyshave/whatever to keep on top of it.

I've started keeping on top of my bodyhair recently and I prefer how it looks when there's not a forest of black hair covering me.


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> Im the same mate haha would never live that down if I done that. Face chest and back is acceptable legs or arms is gay lol


haha exactly the same mate


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

I call 30 pages + for this lol


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Veet or wax


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> was interested to see what everyone else does.


OP dont think many of us shave our legs!


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Well if you take a look at any recent or old photos of bodybuilders/fitness models on stage or in photo shoots they have no leg hair, wouldnt be the best going on stage with hairy legs


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

My god the threads on here get camper and camper Ihave to remind myself it 99% MEN on here, it's often questionable with threads like this, if it's not what hair cut shall I have or what colour clothes show ur muscles best it's what do you wear to the gym! And the creme da'la creme were now shaving legs! Sweet jesus we need a big dose of that very special supp round here you know the one..................

Man The Fcuk Up!


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

rippedgreg said:


> Well if you take a look at any recent or old photos of bodybuilders/fitness models on stage or in photo shoots they have no leg hair, wouldnt be the best going on stage with hairy legs


When are you going on stage??


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

PMSL AT THIS THREAD WHAT EVER next only girls shave there legs ... up to you but your blatenly gay if u do that


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

Shave completely or trim short ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

LIL-SCOOB-22 said:


> PMSL AT THIS THREAD WHAT EVER next only girls shave there legs ... up to you but your blatenly gay if u do that


I just find it amazing 1) you'd tell the world you going to do it and 2) have to ask how! Pmsl


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

are you a model or a competing bodybuilder though?


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think i could be ****d with shaving legs, would take ages, on the other hand if i had a servant, then i would be as smooth as a baby all over lol...


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

forget shaving if you wanted to get rid of leg hair just use a trimmer on the smallest setting much quicker and will do a decent job, although the op has his point if he wants to compete he willl have to get rid of hair cant go on stage with a hairy body lol


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> are you a model or a competing bodybuilder though?


Sponsored Fitness Model,

Show is 8th of September, all the rest of the fcukin haters given out about shaving there legs while there probably moisturising their faces hitting tanning beds and waxing their chests. you crack me up...FOOOOOLS


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> Sponsored Fitness Model,
> 
> Show is 8th of September, all the rest of the fcukin haters given out about shaving there legs while there probably moisturising their faces hitting tanning beds and waxing their chests. you crack me up...FOOOOOLS


I don't wax my chest, go on sunbeds, or moisturise my face.. Although all of those still aren't as emasculating as shaving your legs lol


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

ki3rz said:


> I don't wax my chest, go on sunbeds, or moisturise my face.. Although all of those still aren't as emasculating as shaving your legs lol


You poor poor little boy, you must be so afraid of your sexuality, if you shave your legs you dont think you'll be a man anymore....



I reckon phils a great man, no hair...

U MAD?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with it at all, ONLY if your competing, otherwise it'll look a bit weird.

OP I have no idea of best way although I'm planning on competing next year so tips would be good lmao feels gay just asking about lol


----------



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Just out of interest mate - what sponsor is backing you? As for getting rid of the leg hair. If you like that look mate, just go for it.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

irishdude said:


> Just out of interest mate - what sponsor is backing you? As for getting rid of the leg hair. If you like that look mate, just go for it.


PM you mate


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

rippedgreg said:


> You poor poor little boy, you must be so afraid of your sexuality, if you shave your legs you dont think you'll be a man anymore....
> 
> View attachment 92123
> 
> ...


Do you have a body that's anything like his.. I didn't think so. And plenty people have said its gay, I'm not at all 'afraid' my sexuality.. I'm not the one who wants their legs shaved.

But im not going to argue because you want to shave your legs, if you like that look go for it lmao.


----------



## VanillaFace (Aug 15, 2012)

Personally I like a hairy man, wouldn't want the bf shaving his legs or chest. But each to their own, I don't see a problem with it at all.

I would suggest using veet first then shave with a razor but instead of using shaving foam, use hair conditioner, stops the legs from drying out and leaves them nice and smooth  waxing will the leave the best results for longest but obviously more painful and more expensive. Whatever way to decide to remove your hair, make sure you moisturise like mad because your skin isn't used being shaved on you legs, I use baby oil when I'm still wet in shower as it locks in all the moisture and saves time. Good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## ianm2585 (Mar 14, 2010)

the only thing that will dehair my legs is napalm


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

ki3rz said:


> Do you have a body that's anything like his.. I didn't think so.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but even the most novice bodybuilder in his first competition, looking nothing like Phil in that photo, will have shaved his legs. If you're going to ever compete, at whatever level you do, you're going to have to lose the hair at some point.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

There's some serious bellends in this thread, i half understand the pi55 taking without knowing at first but to continue after he's said he's going on stage on 8th sep is pathetic lol - fcukin kids!!

Op I personally would go for veet as it would be expensive to use regularly but as u won't be then it's sound. Piece of pi55 to use, just don't get it on ur knackers lol


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Shaving legs is for birds!! sorry but if my bird asked me to shave them, she would get told to do one, unless u compete then is cool!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hayesy said:


> Shaving legs is for birds!! sorry but if my bird asked me to shave them, she would get told to do one, unless u compete then is cool!


He's competing u plum


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)

Read the end of my post sh!t for brains!!!!

how rude, i have never been called a plum in my life, al come and shave ur [email protected] eyebrows off never mind his legs!! Ha ha

On the ipone app so if i missed a thread or two sorry, the app is pants


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I know, what I should of put is 'he IS competing u plum'

Anyway use tapatalk it's much better


----------



## moreplates (Aug 27, 2012)

once you shave your leg hair they are going to grow back again faster and uglier.. it is recommended that do not take this step.. or else you will have to shave regularly same as your beard


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

moreplates said:


> once you shave your leg hair they are going to grow back again faster and uglier.. it is recommended that do not take this step.. or else you will have to shave regularly same as your beard


Thats a fallacy actually, u see people who dont shave their beards they dont just stop at half inch of hair like legs do


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

I was just about to say the same thing. It's an old wives tale that.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

moreplates said:


> once you shave your leg hair they are going to grow back again faster and uglier.. it is recommended that do not take this step.. or else you will have to shave regularly same as your beard


Rubbish comment, again!


----------

